# Indoor Goat House / Night Stand



## jdv123 (Nov 12, 2012)

For those coat winter nights for our baby pygmy's. Cute. 

Made for $40 and 3 hrs labor. :laugh:

Off to give it a nice finish. (outside only)


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

great work!!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## jdv123 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks All. Gotta keep the babies warm during the winter. Mama is at another farm.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

♥♥♥ looks GREAT!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done !! Beautiful work


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Love it great job!


----------

